# Telephone poles & wires



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm working on my layout and have come to a problem. Hopefully
one of you have a solution.

I am running 2 wires over some telephone poles - the small plastic Atlas telephone
poles. The wires will be carrying some ac to a few of the buildings for lights. I am
having a heck of a time getting the wires 'afixed' to the poles. I reluctantly tired
super glue, but it won't stay. I am trying to avoid hot glue to reduce the 'shinnyness'
that hot glue can have. I am trying to avoid having a glob of elmers/wood glue on
each one. I considered just using tension to keep them in place, but due to the path
of the poles curving, thats not going to work out - I tried that one.

pics can be provided if needed. And an update to my progress thread will be coming soon.

Suggestions for these wires & poles please?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

To avoid the 'shinnyness' of the hot glue could you paint a flat clear acrylic paint over the glue? Or a model paint that matches the color of the pole. I have not tried these ideas but they seem like they might work.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

tkruger said:


> To avoid the 'shinnyness' of the hot glue could you paint a flat clear acrylic paint over the glue? Or a model paint that matches the color of the pole. I have not tried these ideas but they seem like they might work.


After some thought and weighing my options, I think you have the best idea so far.
Its certainly better then what I have come up with. I'll run a trial or 2 and see how it
goes. thanks!


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

I went with the hot glue. I tried to use as small amount as I could for each pole & I will pick up some kind of brown or black flat paint to make the hot glue a little more hidden. Although so far, I'm happy with the results.
I know since I am using electric wires, its far from 'prototypical', but still I'm trying to make it look at least half way decent 

thanks for the tip
-tw


----------

